# Say Cheese!



## desertsubi (May 14, 2016)

POST UPDATED HERE:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/246337/say-cheese#post_1562781

Just a small smoke this morning our temps are about 55F so perfect for cheese.

Colby Jack, Medium Cheddar, and Pepper Jack

Gonna run about 4 hours then pull.













IMG_20160514_053920.jpg



__ desertsubi
__ May 14, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (May 14, 2016)

:popcorn

Looking like a good start. How do you have your cold smoker set up?


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 14, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Looking like a good start. How do you have your cold smoker set up?


Please include the wood and type,pellet, chip, dust, along with the color and density of the smoke.

Thanks


----------



## desertsubi (May 14, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> :popcorn
> 
> Looking like a good start. How do you have your cold smoker set up?



Mes 30 with mailbox and 15 ft of pipe.  

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertsubi (May 14, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> bauchjw said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like a good start. How do you have your cold smoker set up?
> ...



Lol details details.

I'm 3 hours deep now, using hickory dust.

Will post color photos when complete with all info.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 14, 2016)

desertsubi said:


> Lol details details.


I know, I know but isn't it the details that others learn from?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  

T


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the final result!

Al


----------



## desertsubi (May 14, 2016)

Ok folks just pulled it out as its been 4 hours.  Color is present on most but hard to tell from photos.  isnt very dark but can smell the smoke.  The pepper jack has most of the coloring with a minor yellowish/brown tint.  Will leave on the counter for a few hours then vac pack them up.

So for the record

Starting ambient temp: 55

Finishing ambient temp: 57

Chamber temp: 55

Cheese didnt sweat at all during, before, or after.  

Smoked 4 hours in Hickory Dust from Amazen on my AMNPS in my MES 30 with mailbox mod

3 types of cheese cut into 2x2 logs

All Tilamook branded: Medium Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Colby Jack

Before and after photos













IMG_20160514_053920.jpg



__ desertsubi
__ May 14, 2016


















IMG_20160514_095413.jpg



__ desertsubi
__ May 14, 2016






Since I have the masters of cheese appearing in this thread I have a side question.   My first batch of cheese was just Extra Sharp Cheddar from Winco (house brand not sure of quality)  I noticed that even though I have never froze it that it crumbles a bit when cut.  I was thinking either just crap quality or they froze it while in transport.  What say you. (this is also the reason I am doing a better brand of cheese and from a more reputable store).


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 14, 2016)

desertsubi said:


> Ok folks just pulled it out as its been 4 hours.  Color is present on most but hard to tell from photos.  isnt very dark but can smell the smoke.  The pepper jack has most of the coloring with a minor yellowish/brown tint.  Will leave on the counter for a few hours then vac pack them up.
> 
> So for the record
> 
> ...


Good job. What did you use for a smoke generator? You mention ambient temps but not the product chamber temps. These would be helpful in determining the smoker efficiency  .

The crumbling would be due to the moisture content of the cheese, it could be very good cheese. Extra sharp will normally be dry and crumbly. How did it taste out of the smoker? 

T


----------



## desertsubi (May 14, 2016)

Edited and updated.  thank you.  The first cheese tasted like ashtray out of the smoker but after a few weeks in the fridge tasted great.  I am still eating it infact.


----------



## desertsubi (May 14, 2016)

Omg so I just went back into kitchen to try some of the pepper jack, that small piece that was on there..  yea that is freaking amazing....  Awesome taste and didn't have to wait 4 weeks.. Wow..

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 14, 2016)

Congratulations. Now let's have pics of your set-up. You don't want bauchjw on your case.

T


----------



## bauchjw (May 14, 2016)

:points:
Mmmmmm! I love those slices right out of the smoker! I've been eating a few too many ounces while sealing the rest. It'll be worse when I start following Tom's waxing instructions and I can't get them sealed quicker! Great job!


----------



## bauchjw (May 14, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Congratulations. Now let's have pics of your set-up. You don't want bauchjw on your case.



I blame the addiction on you!


----------



## lemans (May 14, 2016)

How could you not love cold smoked cheese?? I always make sure I have a supply in the fridge


----------



## lemans (May 14, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ May 14, 2016


----------

